# Holes in plant leaves



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Recently I started to get holes in some of my plant leaves. The area around those holes are red, yellowish and brownish. Some leaves seem to be melting away from the bottom up. Does anyone have any experience with this? I did not add any fish recently that could have cause this. Other than the pH is around 6.4, every other water parameters appear normal.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Are they small pin holes? If yes sounds like you are lacking K


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I suspect nutrient defficiency. I had this happen to some Java Fern whenI was using liquid ferts. I 3x'd the recommended dose and it helped. Then I switched to dry ferts and the problem was solved.

-Dave


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it a good idea to add dolomite lime? Its for gardening and its grinded into small pieces.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a lack of Potassium. I would not add dolomite lime. It will increase your GH, which could lead to water parameters that would hinder growth and cause plant die-off due to re-acclimation. I would explore adding fertilizers, particularly something with potassium. Potassium nitrate (KNO3), would be a good bet.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

What about leaves melting away from bottom up?


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe your top leaves are shading the bottom ones? Or maybe they are disintegrating from old age? Maybe snails?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Qwertus said:


> What about leaves melting away from bottom up?


Either nitrogen deficiency (most likely) or the lower stems were damaged during planting and aren't allowing for proper root growth. Potassium nitrate (KNO3) would help with nitrogen and potassium.


----------

